# Panther Lord on Bike concept



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

I drew some "mock-ups" of my next conversion for my Panther Lord SMs.









I just felt like doing a perspective drawing on this one.


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice one + rep from me


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

nice, cant wait to see the conversion work being.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

i can only say one thing...
THUNDERCATS HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------

